
Do you fall prey to technical folk etymology? - danw
http://blogs.tedneward.com/2008/04/16/Do+You+Fall+Prey+To+Technical+Folk+Etymology.aspx
======
pchristensen
I'm glad that someone else pointed out that VB.Net, despite its technical
merits, has a serious marketing problem. No matter how good it is, many people
will not take it seriously because it has "Basic" in its name. Not to mention
the baggage around its previous usage.

I think MS needs to pull a "KFC" or an "Arc" to duck the baggage associated
with Basic.

